# pronounciation of fürdessek



## angeloegabri

At any rate, I have another question 
Can anyone please confirm to me the pronounciation of "fürdessek"?
Is it "fürdeschschek"?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> Can anyone please confirm to me the pronounciation of "fürdessek"?
> Is it "fürdeschschek"?


Yes, it's a long (double/geminate) "sch" sound. IPA: /ʃʃ/

I think it's similar to what you have in "la*sci*are".


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you again, AndrasBP!


----------

